
A Seed Stage Mental Framework to Limit Failure as a Startup Founder - massimosgrelli
https://thevalley.substack.com/p/fail-sucks-a-seed-stage-mental-framework
======
artembugara
"people don’t know what they want until you create it for them" in point 2

"“Go looking for your user base” is something that you need to do since day
one when you start writing the first line of code" in point 1

Don't you contradict yourself?

Startup is not about creating stuff. It is about solving a problem. People
will not be like "oh yeah, I didn't know I had this problem!" So, spending 4-6
month to discover that is extremely expensive.

"Remember that "not-remote" is intrinsically better than "remote" and that
brings many advantages." \- well, that is a very hard story to sell in 2020

~~~
trjordan
Discovering the problem and discovering the solution are two different things.

The art is getting people to say “this part of my day sucks” without inviting
them to specify the solution. Your job, as founder, is to understand the
problem deeply enough, then create a solution, then get feedback and iterate.

~~~
shipit
profound- "this part of my day sucks" \-- thank you!

------
xwdv
The next big startup in the 2020s will be comprised of a team that is
aggressively remote, will launch their first product after 4 to 6 months, and
conducts regular interviews with customers through video conferences.

~~~
massimosgrelli
I'm betting 100% on that. Many of our portfolio companies work in this way
already.

